# Installer Mac OS X sur une tour perso ?



## Ben20 (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

_Voici la situation qui me préoccupe :_

J'ai actuellement une tour que j'avais monté selon mes besoins avec du matériel acheté séparément, donc une config' sur mesure.
Mon disque dur vient de me lâcher, et je me suis posé la question "Mais pourquoi pas installer Mac OS ?".
J'ai en portable une MB Pro dont je suis entièrement satisfait et quand je dois retourner sous Windows ben parfois j'en ai un peu marre..
Donc avec ma config' sur mesure d'un niveau quand même assez "haut de gamme", je me vois mal m'en séparer, j'ai donc trouvé les licences sur l'Apple Store pour Snow Leopard à 29.
Et la question que je me pose est bien-sûr si c'est possible d'installer Mac OS sur du matériel NON APPLE, vu que dans la configuration requise, il est stipuler d'avoir un ordinateur Apple..

Enfin merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## ntx (24 Décembre 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> Et la question que je me pose est bien-sûr si c'est possible d'installer Mac OS sur du matériel NON APPLE, vu que dans la configuration requise, il est stipuler d'avoir un ordinateur Apple..


La configuration ... et la licence


----------



## Ben20 (24 Décembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> La configuration ... et la licence



La licence c'est bien celle que l'on peut acheter sur l'Apple Store à 29 pour Snow Leopard en utilisateur unique non ?


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Il faudrait monter une bécane spéciale (hardware + bidouilles software) pour que Mac X consente à s'installer.
Après ça sera la course aux instabilités et au matériel pas/ou mal supporté par le hack , et à chaque MàJ de Mac X, on recommence.
On appelle ça un hackintoch. 
En plus, c'est illégal, la licence précise que l'on ne peut installer Mac X que sur un Mac.


----------



## Ben20 (24 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses 
J'ai trouvé ceci en fuinant sur le net -> http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2011/10/unibeast-install-mac-os-x-lion-using.html
C'est une drôle de politique quand même de la part d'apple de ne pas faire un OS installable sur toute machine 
Si ma tour était out, j'aurais pris un iMac, mon écran n'étant plus ce qu'il était mais là n'ayant pas trop d'argent de côté je trouvais cette idée pas mal en attendant encore quelques temps


----------



## vg93179 (24 Décembre 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> C'est une drôle de politique quand même de la part d'apple de ne pas faire un OS installable sur toute machine



Apple l'a fait autrefois... sans grande réussite. 
Et part du principe  que le mac ne sera jamais, en termes d'expérience utilisateur (le leitmotiv de la marque), aussi intéressant pour le client que lorsqu'apple maîtrise toute la chaîne de bout en bout .. 
Moi ca me va, de ne pas avoir à me soucier des drivers divers et variés de la carte mère, du la CG, du proc ...


----------



## icerose (24 Décembre 2011)

salut 
donc je suis sous lion en machine pc non apple 
sauf pour le clavier apple 
pour réaliser un hackintosh il faut bien choisir son materiel ou avoir du materiel compatible 
tu peux essayer si tu as pas peur de la bidouille et que tu aime sa 
donne nous la ref de ton matos et on pourra te dire si la compatibilité 
et correcte 
carte mere marque et ref 
ram 
carte graphique 
si tu veux faire un teste essai de prendre une version all in one 
t'elle que les atkos ideneb et kallyway 
il y a pas mal de tuto et d'info sur le sujet 
maintenant si tu veux une super machine rien de mieux que l'original 
si tu a pas peur teste fais toi une idee en pensant bien que sa reste du domaine de la bidouille 
j ai pas ete decu du resultat mais sa ma prix du temps 
(2 semaine  pour trouver le materiel qui me convenai )
et 1semaine pour tout trouver pour le faire 

1semaine pour tester mon matos et tout roule 
biensur en prenant mon temps 

pour la politique apple il vendent de produit surper fini 
avec une tres bonne qualité rien qu a voir leur boitier bien jolie et une avancer sur le materiel 
et une stabilier incomparable au autre systeme 
en gros apple et la ferrari des ordinateur


----------



## ntx (25 Décembre 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> La licence c'est bien celle que l'on peut acheter sur l'Apple Store à 29 pour Snow Leopard en utilisateur unique non ?


Non, la licence c'est le petit bouquin livré avec ton DVD et qui définit les droits de l'utilisateur, et installer Mac OSX sur une machine non Apple n'en fait pas parti. Posséder le DVD ne te donne pas le droit d'en faire n'importe quoi.


> Apple l'a fait autrefois... sans grande réussite.


Et non, Apple n'a jamais produit d'OS installable sur toutes les machines. Il a juste autorisé quelques marques à produire des machines pouvant tourner sur Mac OS (Classic et pas X) et ça n'a pas durer bien longtemps.


----------



## sarky9 (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je m'incruste dans cette discussion n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème qui est le suivant:

J'ai installer plusieurs fois MAC OS X LION sur ma configuration et je n'arrive toujours pas a avoir internet en câble (Ethernet). Pensant que cela venait des parametres d'installation je suis passé par plusieurs façon: iAtkos iBoot Unibeast mais toujours rien je vient de passer sur Snow Leopard mais le probleme persiste sauf que maintenant j'ai une connexion "Built In Serial Port" mais pas de "Ethernet Intégré" pouvez vous m'aider j'ai installer multibeast avec les 3 drivers proposé mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Merci

CONFIGURATION:

Carte Mère: Gigabyte GA-G41M-COMBO
Processeur: Intel Pentium 3,06 Ghz
Carte Graphique: nVidia 8400 GS 512 DDR3
RAM: 4 Go DDR3 1333 Mhz
Disque Dur: 160 Go Seagate

merci encore


----------



## sarky9 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
mon problème d'internet est resolue c'est déjà ça ^^
mais lorsque j'installe chameleon, extra folder et le fichier de kext (je suis le tuto ici) quand je re démarre j'ai un kernel panic :s. Si je sais bien le lire c'est in problème avec com.apple.driver.IntelCPUPowerManagement, j'ai ré installer lion mais quand je fait un recherche de ce kext (je pense que c'en est un) je ne trouve rien.

merci de votre aide


----------



## sarky9 (26 Décembre 2011)

je vai scontinuer mon monologue xD
j'ai finalement reussi a resoudre mes deux probleme mais comme on dit jamais deux sans trois. maintenant c'est l'app store qui me met un message : Votre appareil ou votre ordinateur n'a pas pu être vérifié. Contactez l&#8217;assistance pour obtenir de l&#8217;aide. 
si vous pouvez m'aider pour resoudre ce probleme.

merci


----------



## bogoss8900 (29 Décembre 2011)

Apple n'est pas au top de la légalité en stipulant que leurs OS ne doit aller que sur des macs. Lorsqu'on achète un logiciel, on obtient un droit d'exploitation mais on en fait ce qu'on en veut !
De plus, apple a l'habitude de ne pas faire dans le légal, vu le non respect de la garantie minimum ( 2ans ).

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/italie-apple-condamné-à-900-000-euros-garantie-152515458.html


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2011)

bogoss8900 a dit:


> Apple n'est pas au top de la légalité en stipulant que leurs OS ne doit aller que sur des macs. Lorsqu'on achète un logiciel, on obtient un droit d'exploitation mais on en fait ce qu'on en veut !
> De plus, apple a l'habitude de ne pas faire dans le légal, vu le non respect de la garantie minimum ( 2ans ).
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/italie-apple-condamné-à-900-000-euros-garantie-152515458.html



:sleep: Clique ====> *Ici*


----------



## sarky9 (29 Décembre 2011)

je ne veut pas défendre apple mais que ce soit lui ou un autre fabriquant comme acer sony etc...
il ne respecte pas la garantit j'en avait parlé une fois a un conseiller mais pour que la garantit de deux ans soit valable il faut stipuler et prouver précisement que le probleme vienne d'un mauvais parametrage ou montage dans l'usine et non d'une mauvaise utilisation de l'appareil en bref il nous ont bien bais** encore une fois

pour l'anecdote j'avais acheté un ordinateur Acer eMachine, une touche est resté enfoncé j'ai essayé de la dégager et les fixations ce sont cassé j'ai donc téléphoné pour faire fonctionné la garantit et heureusement que je l'est fait rapidement car les "accessoire" de l'ordinateur ne sont garantit que 6 mois 
ce qui inclus: le lecteur optique le clavier le chargeur et l'ecran (si je me souvient bien) il n'y a aque la carte mère qui est garantit 2 ans ou 1ans vous choisissez ^^

Question au hasard vous pouvez m'aider pour mon problème j'ai réussi a le résoudre mais ma carte graphique (8400GS) n'est reconnue qu'avec 3MB de VRAM alor qu'elle en a 512MB en DDR3 savez vous ou je peut trouver les kexts celui que j'ai installer (graphicsenabelr.kext) me l'a fait planté et l'ordi reste bloqué sur la pomme et rien ne se passe :s
merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

autant pour moi le kext etait NVenabler.kext 

Carte Graphique 8400GS
Carte Mere GA-G41M-COMBO F4 

merci encore


----------



## max933 (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je profite de cette conversation pour vous faire part de mon problème, similaire à celui posé actuellement !

Je cherche également à me faire monter une tour sur-mesure optimisée pour la Musique Assistée par Ordinateur. Bien sûr, je compte mettre l'OSx dessus, dans une tour non-mac donc. 

Pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la compatibilité de l'OS avec la tour, sachant que pour l'instant je suis parti sur les composants suivants : 

Carte mère gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
processeur i5 4670K
alimentation cooler master GX 650 W Bronze
SSD Samsung 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW (120 Go) ==> je vais peut etre prendre le pro à 128Go, à voir
disque dur western digital caviar black wd1002faex
lecteur graveur de DVD Samsung SH-S224
Clé USB Wifi D-link DWA-131
OSx : mountain Lion

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !

Max


----------



## bab96p (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je te renvoie sur un site spécialisé en Hackintosh qui m'a bien aidé à mes débuts : Forum | itOtOScreenCast

Poste ta configuration dans la section dédiée et tu auras les réponses que tu attends ! ;-)

bab96p


----------

